
The Multiverse Isn’t All It’s Cracked Up to Be in ‘Come with Me’ - samclemens
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/17/books/review-come-with-me-helen-schulman.html
======
evo_9
Wow this story is basically ripped right from an episode of Rick & Morty right
down to the multiverse goggles. Brilliant episode though so probably makes for
an excellent book.

~~~
starpilot
That does indicate the writer has an extremely high IQ, to be fair.

~~~
evo_9
True that. And I should say, great show, not just great episode. Hell most of
Rick & Morty's could be made into stand alone books/movies.

Love that I'm being downvoted for pointing this fact out, ah HN.

~~~
throwawaywho1
You're probably being downvoted because these topics are not unique to that
show. Also, the "high iq" thing is a joke you fell right into.

~~~
THE_PUN_STOPS
To be fair, to understand the subtlety of hacker news you have to have a high
IQ and at least three ML papers.

